# Access-DB Zugriff auf Linux



## Deemax (3. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal wissen ob man auf einen Access-Datenbank auch unter Linux-Rechnern zugreifen kann bzw. welche Vorraussetzungen gegeben seinen müssen. Ziel ist es einen php-basierte Anwendung auf einem Linux-Rechner (vers. Distributionen)  mit Access-Zugriff zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## xloouch (3. September 2003)

Mach bei access nen export der db. danach setzt du mysql auf und schon hast du kein problem mehr mit php und der db.. als administrations tool empfehle ich phpmyadmin...


----------



## Deemax (3. September 2003)

Nein,

genau das geht aus verschiedenen Gründen bzw. Kundenwunsch nicht.


----------



## xloouch (4. September 2003)

naja.. aber wenn ich meinen datenbank-dozenten zitieren darf: Access ist nur ein besseres tool, um sql zu lernen. wer einen datenbank richtig einsetzen will benützt mysql oder Oracle..

bezüglich deiner frage. Eigentlich wüsste ich nicht, wie man eine acces datenbank auf einem unix server zum laufen kriegt. könnte mal bei jemandem nachfragen, der so was "ähnliches" amlaufen hat. weiss nur nicht, wie sie das mit der db gelöst haben..


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. September 2003)

> Access ist nur ein besseres tool, um sql zu lernen.


Mag durchaus stimmen, aber SQL ist nun mal nicht gleich SQL, da gibt es verschiedene Dialekte.
Was das Thema angeht: Evtl kannst Du mit wine Access selbst ausführen. Wieso wünscht sich Dein Kunde denn überhaupt eine Access-Datenbank auf einem Linux-System?


----------

